

From EFF's Secret Files: Anatomy of a Bogus Subpoena - bensummers
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/11/effs-secret-files-anatomy-bogus-subpoena

======
jacquesm
That's a pretty scary story. Especially how gag orders are abused to stop the
discussion of other government abuses.

It's almost like we're back in the 70's, on the wrong side of the iron
curtain.

------
rms
The report itself: <http://www.eff.org/wp/anatomy-bogus-subpoena-indymedia>

